# Villa Unifamiliare, Bifamiliare, Trifamiliare e Quadrifamiliare



## Boxerina85

Buonasera,

sto effettuando la traduzione di un sito web immobiliare dall'italiano al francese. Nelle vari sezioni ho le diciture: villa unifamiliare = tradotta con villa unifamiliale o maison familiale; villa bifamiliare = villa jumelée; ma non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte come posso tradurre villa trifamiliare o quadrifamiliare. Se le parole non dovessero esistere, villa trois-familiale e villa quatre-familiale potrebbero andare bene?


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Boxerina et bienvenue sur le forum ! 
Dans ce cas et vu que les expressions "villa bi- tri- ou quadrifamiliale n'existent pas ou en tout cas ne sont pas utilisées, je me contenterais de traduire par "villa pour une, deux, trois ou quatre familles".  
PS Je n'ai jamais vu ou entendu que "maison unifamiliale", jamais plus


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Boxerina.
A quanto pare il tuo primo messaggio dopo tanto tempo non avrà la riposta che vorresti. In linea con Matou, anche l'Hoepli F/I suggerisce per _bifamiliare_:
agg m,f aménagé pour deux familles £casa/villetta bifamiliare: maison pour deux foyers.


----------



## Boxerina85

Cher Messieurs,
Je vous explique qu'est-ce que je veux dire avec "trifamiliare" voire "quadrifamiliare". En fait ces sont trois/quatre villas attachées l'unes avec les autres. Cela ne veut pas dire que ces sont pour trois/ quatre familles, mais que sont des maisons attachées. Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres traductions?
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Per due appartamenti in un solo edificio, va bene il termine che avevi usato, cioè "villa jumelée". Oltre, non funziona più in francese . 
Allora proviamo piuttosto con questa perfrasi: "villa à deux, trois, quatre appartements".


----------



## Boxerina85

Gentile Matou,
poiché i proprietari insistono sul fatto che sono delle villette a schiere di valore, potrebbe risultare un po' riduttivo parlare di appartamenti... posso utilizzare "villa à trois maisons" piuttosto?


----------



## matoupaschat

No, "villa à trois maisons" è impossibile in francese poiché una _villa_ è un tipo di _maison._ Non   diresti _"villa da/di tre case"_ in italiano, penso...

PS. Di solito su questo forum ci si dà del tu


----------



## Boxerina85

Ok Matou, allora utilizzerò la dicitura "villa à trois/quatre appartements".
Grazie


----------



## Boxerina85

Excusez encore mais si je dis "portion de villa pour trois familles" ça pourrait aller?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, portion ne convient pas du tout, cela ne s'utilise pas pour une maison, cela fait penser à un gâteau.
Apparemment, tu n'aimes pas le mot appartement, pourtant c'est bien lui qui convient le mieux ici, éventuellement en _"l'assaisonnant"_ un peu : "3 beaux/magnifiques appartements dans une villa de charme". Ce ne serait pas mal d'avoir la phrase originale complète.


----------



## Boxerina85

Merci


----------

